# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  दिन-दहाड़े

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

दोस्तों, इस रोमांचकारी सूत्र में रोंगटे खड़े कर देने वाली भूत-प्रेत से जुड़ी कुछ सच्ची घटनाएँ प्रस्तुत की जाएँगी। सूत्र के अन्त में सूत्र लेखक के साथ दिनांक १६-०८-२०१८ को दिन-दहाड़े घटित एक सच्ची घटना का वर्णन किया जाएगा जिसे पढ़कर आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जाएँगे।

कृपया कमज़ोर हृदय वाले पाठक इसे न पढ़ें।

धन्यवाद।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*भूतों की कहानी,
लोगों की ज़ुबानी*

अब पढ़िए- भूत-प्रेतों की सच्ची घटनाएँ, लोगों की ज़ुबानी-

*Voices:*

“My brother Andy swears that when it’s dead quiet, like when he is off by himself tube fishing or just walking around in the woods, he hears a voice, or voices, calling his name. Supposedly, the voices sound like either me or our other brother, David. He claims to have heard these voices several times. David says he hears them sometimes too.”

----------


## superidiotonline

*A Tap on the Shoulder:*

“One time I was laying in bed trying to work up enough energy to get up for school, when someone tapped me on the shoulder. I swear I felt something. At the time, I thought it was my mom trying to get me up, so I yelled ‘I’m getting up!’ and turned around to look at her. There was no one there. I asked my mom later if she’d tapped me, but she said no. I don’t know if something really did tap me on the shoulder or if I was still half asleep and dreaming.”

----------


## superidiotonline

*Punch in the Back:*

“My brother David was on the top bunk bed almost asleep. The TV was on and my other brother, Andy, was also half asleep on the floor. Suddenly, David felt something punch him in the back. He jerked awake and called out, almost in tears. Andy said ‘What? What I’d do?’ He swears he didn’t do anything. Like the tap on the shoulder, David is not sure if he was only dreaming or if something really did punch him.”

----------


## superidiotonline

*The Rocking Chair:*

“Andy got up late one night and went to use the bathroom. When he looked into the living room on the way there, he saw the rocking chair moving by itself. He used the bathroom and when he looked in the living room again, the chair was still rocking by itself. He hurried back to his bedroom and tried to go back to sleep.”

----------


## superidiotonline

*Jurassic Park:*

“One night, Andy woke up because the fan fell over onto his head. Then he heard a noise. It sounded like a deep boom, sort of like thunder, or as Andy says, the dinosaur stomping on Jurassic Park. Boom. (Pause). Boom. (Pause). Boom. He tried to go back to sleep, but he was too scared. He heard this noise for about 15 minutes. He almost got up to wake our mom, and he called David’s name several times. Eventually the noises stopped and Andy went back to sleep.”
-----------------
Courtesy: Ghosts and Ghouls

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब बात करते हैं उस सत्य घटना की जब सूत्र-लेखक ने दिन-दहाड़े अपने कंधे पर भूत का हाथ महसूस करने के साथ-साथ देखा भी।

वैसे तो *'कंधे पर हाथ होना'* हिन्दी में मुहावरे के रूप में प्रयुक्त होता है, जैसे- 'फलाने के कंधे पर फलाने नेता या मंत्री का हाथ है।', किन्तु आज तक किसी के कंधे पर भूत का हाथ होने का कोई मामला प्रकाश में नहीं आया है! समाज में 'कंधे पर किसी का हाथ होना' बुरा नहीं, अच्छा समझा जाता है, किन्तु कंथे पर किसी भूत का हाथ होना अपने आप में एक अत्यन्त भयावह और रोंगटे खड़े कर देने वाला अनुभव है।

----------


## superidiotonline

हुआ यह कि दिनांक १६ अगस्त २०१८ की सुबह ८:३० बजे की बात है। आसमान में बादल छाए हुए थे और समुद्री ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा चल रही थी। मौसम बड़ा ही सुहावना था। सुहावने मौसम और ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा का आनन्द लेने की गरज से मैं छत पर पहुँचा। उसी समय मोबाइल पर एक कॉल आ गई और मैं छत पर टहलता हुआ बात करने लगा। लगभग आधे घण्टे तक बातचीत करने के बाद मैं सीढ़ियों पर बैठ गया और मोबाइल पर इंटरनेट चलाकर मंच पर बिन्दु जैन जी द्वारा पोस्ट किए गए चित्रों की जाँच-पड़ताल करने लगा। लगभग १५ मिनट बाद मुझे ऐसा लगा कि किसी ने पीछे से मेरे बाएँ कंधे पर धीरे से हाथ रखा हो। कनखियों में एक पल के लिए मैंने एक काला हाथ भी देखा जिसकी ऊँगलियाँ भी काली थीं। अचानक मुझे याद आया कि छत पर मेरे अलावा और कोई नहीं गया था, फिर किसी के मेरे पीछे से आकर कंधे पर हाथ रखने का कोई सवाल ही नहीं उठता था। अतः मैं समझा कि मेरे कंधे पर कोई पक्षी या और कोई जन्तु आकर बैठ गया है। अगले ही पल मैंने तत्काल प्रतिक्रिया करते हुए अपने दाएँ हाथ से बाएँ कंधे को झाड़ा और उछलकर खड़ा हो गया जिससे यह देख सकूँ कि मेरे कंधे पर आखिर क्या चीज़ थी? मुझे उस समय बड़ी हैरानी हुई कि मेरे झाड़ने पर न ही कोई जन्तु नीचे गिरा और न ही कोई पक्षी आसमान में उड़ा। अगले ही पल मैं यह समझ गया कि मेरे कंधे पर भूत ने एक पल के लिए हाथ रखा था। शायद भूत मेरे मोबाइल में ताका-झाँकी करके बिन्दु जैन जी के पोस्ट काफी देर से देख रहा था और जब उसे मोबाइल में झाँकने में कुछ परेशानी हुई तो उसने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रख दिया जिससे और कायदे से झुककर ताका-झाँकी कर सके।

----------


## kamalk718

All Videos are totally fake

----------


## superidiotonline

> All Videos are totally fake


वीडियोज़ की हमारी कोई गारन्टी नहीं, लेकिन हमारे साथ जो भयावह घटना हुई- वह एकदम सत्य है। वैसे भी इससे पहले लगभग १८ साल पूर्व एक सुनसान इलाके में दोपहर १२ बजे के आसपास मैं एक माननीय भूत से मुलाकात और बातचीत कर चुका हूँ। आज तो भूत ने हद कर दी। हमें डराने के लिए दनदनाता हुआ सीधे वाशरूम में घुस आया। इस भयावह घटना का जिक्र मैं बाद में करूँगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

तो दोस्तों, इस घटना से साफ़-साफ़ यह पता चलता है कि बिन्दु जैन जी द्वारा पोस्ट किए गए चित्र मनुष्यों के साथ-साथ भूत भी बड़े चाव से देखना पसन्द करते हैं, मगर भूत की यह हरकत हमें बड़ी नागवार गुजरी। दूसरों के मोबाइल में आखिर क्या ताक-झाँक करना और वह भी कंधे पर हाथ रखकर? विश्व प्रसिद्ध बड़े-बड़े राइटर भी अपने लेखों में बार-बार यह बात लिख चुके हैं कि दूसरों के मोबाइल में ताक-झाँक करना एक शर्मनाक कृत्य है और असभ्यता का प्रतीक है। शायद भूत ने उन लेखों को पढ़ा नहीं होगा। पढ़ा होता तो दूसरों के मोबाइल में ताक-झाँक करने का दुःसाहस कभी न करता। बहरहाल इस भयावह घटना से हमारे रोंगटे दो पल के लिए खड़े हो गए। फिर मैं भागा-भागा छत पर पहुँचा- यह सुनिश्चित करने के लिए कि छत पर मेरी जानकारी के बिना कोई आया तो नहीं? और जैसा कि मुझे पहले से उम्मीद थी- पूरी छत खाली थी और वहाँ पर एक परिन्दा तक नहीं था! भय के कारण एक बार फिर हमारे रोंगटे दो पल के लिए खड़े हो गए। फिर हमें याद आया कि हमें भूत-प्रेतों से डरने की आखिर क्या ज़रूरत है? भूत ने धीरे से हमारे कंधे पर हाथ ही रखा था, न कि गाल पर ज़ोरों से तमाचा मार दिया था, जैसा कि भूत-प्रेत अक्सर करते हैं। कई साल पहले हमारे एक मित्र ने भूत द्वारा गाल पर झापड़ मारे जाने की पुष्टि भी की थी। उसी मित्र ने अपनी दूकान के दराज से बार-बार मोबाइल फ़ोन के कुछ समय के लिए गायब हो जाने और फिर दराज में वापस आ जाने की पुष्टि भी की थी। भगवान जाने- ये भूत-प्रेत मोबाइल फ़ोन का क्या करते हैं?

----------


## superidiotonline

फिलहाल यह हमें बिल्कुल गवारा नहीं था कि भूत-प्रेत हमारे शरीर को ज़रा भी स्पर्श करें। जब दिन-दहाड़े एक भूत हमारे कंधे पर अपना हाथ रख सकता है तो रात-बिरात ये भूत पता नहीं कितना ऊधम मचाए? हो सकता है- रात में ये भूत हमारे बगल में आकर चुपचाप लेट जाए और हमें पता तक न चले। सोचकर हमारे रोंगटे खड़े हो गए। खड़े रोंगटे के साथ हम भूत निवारण उपाय सोचने लगे- किस सक्षम तांत्रिक या ओझा से भेंट किया जाए जो भूत को हमसे दूर रख सके? अचानक हमें याद आया कि आखिर हमें किसी तांत्रिक या ओझा के पास जाने की क्या ज़रूरत? और फिर हम अपनी ही मूर्खता पर हँसने लगे, क्योंकि हमारी अल्पायु में ही यमुना नदी के तट पर मिले एक डोमेस्टिक तांत्रिक गुरू ने हमें जबरदस्ती श्मशानघाट में बुलाकर दिन-दहाड़े गायत्री मंत्र सिद्ध करवा दिया था जिसके आकर्षण प्रभाव से हमारे आसपास से गुजरने वाली तमाम भूत-प्रेत इत्यादि परालौकिक शक्तियाँ हमारे इर्द-गिर्द डेरा डाले रहती थीं और मंत्र जाप करते ही हमारी सहायता करने के लिए तत्पर रहती थीं। तांत्रिक गुरू को हमने डोमेस्टिक इसलिए कहा क्योंकि वे वेशभूषा से बिल्कुल तांत्रिक नहीं लगते थे और जीन्स की पैंट-शर्ट में बड़े ही स्मार्ट लगते थे और उनके बहुत ही खास लोगों को यह बात पता थी कि वे एक तांत्रिक हैं। वैसे आजकल ऐसे फर्ज़ी तांत्रिकों की भरमार है जो बहुधा 'तांत्रिक वर्दी' में दिखाई देते हैं। असली तांत्रिक तो 'तांत्रिक वर्दी' के बगैर हमारे आपके बीच में घूमते-फिरते रहते हैं और किसी को पता भी नहीं चलता। ठीक उसी प्रकार जिस प्रकार भूत-प्रेत या अन्य परालौकिक शक्तियाँ हमारे आपके बीच में घूमती-फिरती रहती हैं और किसी को ज़रा भी पता भी नहीं चलता। हमारे तांत्रिक गुरू बहुत बड़े पहुँचे हुए तांत्रिक थे। वे मंत्र जाप मात्र से भूत-भविष्य-वर्तमान का सटीक वर्णन करने में सक्षम थे। हमने कई बार उन्हें आजमाया भी और हर बार वे खरे उतरे।

----------


## superidiotonline

अपना हाथ जगन्नाथ। हमने खुश होकर तत्काल मंत्र जाप प्रारम्भ किया जिससे भूत-स्पर्श का कुछ उपाय किया जा सके। फिर हमें याद आया कि पता नहीं यह अपने ही ग्रुप का मित्र भूत हो और हम उसे बेवजह दूर भगा दें। वैसे भी ऐसे मामलों में सोच-समझकर आदेश देना चाहिए नहीं तो लेने के देने पड़ सकते हैं। जैसे मंत्रोच्चार के बाद 'अब हाथ मत लगाना' जैसा आदेश देने पर भूत हाथ की जगह अपना पैर लगा सकता है। और तो और पीछे से कसकर लात भी मार सकता है। ऐसी सम्भावनाओं पर आधारित अँग्रेज़ी का एक मज़ेदार चुटकुला भी आजकल बहुत वायरल हो रहा है-

*A Man Got Two Wishes From God.

He Asked For The Best Drink  And Best Woman.

The Next Moment He Got Bisleri And Mother Teresa.

Moral: Investment Matters Are Subject To Market Risks. Please Read The Offer Document Carefully Before Investing.*

और तो और हिन्दू पौराणिक ग्रन्थों में भी यह कहानी बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध है-

_नारद मोह

नारद मुनि को जब ब्रह्मा जी ने विवाह करने के लिए कहा तो उन्होंने विवाह करने से मना कर दिया और कहा आजीवन ब्रह्मचारी रहूंगा। ब्रह्मा जी इस बात से काफी नाराज हुअ और नारद मुनि को शाप भी दे दिया। ‘‘तुमने मेरी आज्ञा नहीं मानी, इसलिये तुम्हारा समस्त ज्ञान नष्ट हो जायेगा और तुम गन्धर्व योनी को प्राप्त कर कामिनीयों के वशीभूत हो जाओगे।’’ इसलिए नारद जी पहले गंदर्भ माने जाते हैं।

नारद विवाह नहीं करना चाहते थे लेकिन ब्रह्मा के श्राप के कारण अब उन्हें कई स्त्रियों के साथ रहने का दंड मिल चुका था। इससे नारद दुःखी हुए। नारदजी ने कहा आपका श्राप स्वीकार है लेकिन एक आशीर्वाद दीजिए कि जिस-जिस योनि में मेरा जन्म हो, भगवान कि भक्ति मुझे कभी न छोड़े एवं मुझे पूर्व जन्मों का स्मरण रहे। दो योनियों में जन्म लेने के बाद भगवान की भक्ति के प्रभाव से नारद परब्रह्मज्ञानी हो गये।

लेकिन, विवाह से मना करने वाले नारद जी के मन में एक बार शादी की ऐसी इच्छा जगी कि स्वयं विष्णु भगवान भी हैरान रह गए। इस संदर्भ में रामचरित मानस में एक कथा है कि एक बार नारद मुनि को अभिमान हो गया था कि वह काम भाव से मुक्त हो गए हैं। विष्णु भगवान ने नारद का अभिमान भंग करने के लिए एक माया नगरी का निर्माण किया।

इस नगर में देवी लक्ष्मी राजकुमारी रूप में उत्पन्न हुईं। इन्हें देखकर नारद मुनि के मन में विवाह की इच्छा प्रबल हो उठी। वह विष्णु भगवान के पास हरि के समान सुन्दर रूप मांगने पहुंच गये। विष्णु भगवान ने नारद की इच्छा के अनुसार हरि रूप दे दिया।

हरि रूप लेकर जब नारद राजकुमारी के स्वयंवर में पहुंचे तो उन्हें विश्वास था कि राजकुमारी उन्हें ही वरमाला पहनाएगी। लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ, उस कन्या ने नारद को छोड़कर दीन हीन रूप में बैठे भगवान विष्णु के गले में वरमाला डाल दिया।

नारद वहां से उदास होकर लौट रहे थे तो रास्ते में एक जलाशय में अपना चेहरा देखा। अपने चेहरे को देखकर नारद हैरान रह गये क्योंकि उनका चेहरा बंदर जैसा लग रहा था। हरि का एक अर्थ विष्णु होता है और एक वानर होता है। भगवान विष्णु ने नारद को वानर रूप दे दिया था। नारद समझ गये कि भगवान विष्णु ने उनके साथ मजाक किया है। इन्हें भगवान पर बड़ा क्रोध आया।

नारद सीधा बैकुण्ठ पहुंचे और आवेश में आकर भगवान को श्राप दे दिया कि आपको मनुष्य रूप में जन्म लेकर पृथ्वी पर जाना होगा। जिस तरह मुझे स्त्री का वियोग सहना पड़ा है उसी प्रकार आपको भी वियोग सहना होगा। इसलिए राम और सीता के रुप में जन्म लेकर विष्णु और देवी लक्ष्मी को वियोग सहना पड़ा।__
---------------------
साभार : अमर उजाला_

----------


## sanjaychatu

> हुआ यह कि दिनांक १६ अगस्त २०१८ की सुबह ८:३० बजे की बात है। आसमान में बादल छाए हुए थे और समुद्री ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा चल रही थी। मौसम बड़ा ही सुहावना था। सुहावने मौसम और ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा का आनन्द लेने की गरज से मैं छत पर पहुँचा। उसी समय मोबाइल पर एक कॉल आ गई और मैं छत पर टहलता हुआ बात करने लगा। लगभग आधे घण्टे तक बातचीत करने के बाद मैं सीढ़ियों पर बैठ गया और मोबाइल पर इंटरनेट चलाकर मंच पर बिन्दु जैन जी द्वारा पोस्ट किए गए चित्रों की जाँच-पड़ताल करने लगा। लगभग १५ मिनट बाद मुझे ऐसा लगा कि किसी ने पीछे से मेरे बाएँ कंधे पर धीरे से हाथ रखा हो। कनखियों में एक पल के लिए मैंने एक काला हाथ भी देखा जिसकी ऊँगलियाँ भी काली थीं। अचानक मुझे याद आया कि छत पर मेरे अलावा और कोई नहीं गया था, फिर किसी के मेरे पीछे से आकर कंधे पर हाथ रखने का कोई सवाल ही नहीं उठता था। अतः मैं समझा कि मेरे कंधे पर कोई पक्षी या और कोई जन्तु आकर बैठ गया है। अगले ही पल मैंने तत्काल प्रतिक्रिया करते हुए अपने दाएँ हाथ से बाएँ कंधे को झाड़ा और उछलकर खड़ा हो गया जिससे यह देख सकूँ कि मेरे कंधे पर आखिर क्या चीज़ थी? मुझे उस समय बड़ी हैरानी हुई कि मेरे झाड़ने पर न ही कोई जन्तु नीचे गिरा और न ही कोई पक्षी आसमान में उड़ा। अगले ही पल मैं यह समझ गया कि मेरे कंधे पर भूत ने एक पल के लिए हाथ रखा था। शायद भूत मेरे मोबाइल में ताका-झाँकी करके बिन्दु जैन जी के पोस्ट काफी देर से देख रहा था और जब उसे मोबाइल में झाँकने में कुछ परेशानी हुई तो उसने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रख दिया जिससे और कायदे से झुककर ताका-झाँकी कर सके।


ये तो बड़ी खतरनाक बात हो गयी बाबा जी ! 
आपको तुरंत कुछ दक्षिणा दारू आदि का प्रबंद करके मंच तांत्रिक  प्रेम जी को बुलाकर  कुछ मंत्र फुकावा लेना चाहिए !

----------


## superidiotonline

> ये तो बड़ी खतरनाक बात हो गयी बाबा जी ! 
> आपको तुरंत कुछ दक्षिणा दारू आदि का प्रबंद करके मंच तांत्रिक  प्रेम जी को बुलाकर  कुछ मंत्र फुकावा लेना चाहिए !


आप की बात तो ठीक है, मगर आजकल प्रेम जी मंच पर आते कहाँ हैं?

----------


## superidiotonline

देखा आपने? 'हरि रूप' के द्विअर्थी होने के कारण किस प्रकार भगवान विष्णु के चुहल का शिकार बनकर नारद ने हाय-तौबा की। आज के अत्याधुनिक दौर में आपने देखा होगा कि शादी-बारात में कुछ लोग दूल्हे को घोड़ा-बग्घी इत्यादि किराए पर देते हैं और कुछ लोग पर्यटकों को घुड़सवारी कराने के लिए समुन्द्र किनारे अपना घोड़ा लिए खड़े रहते हैं। धन्धे के बाद ये लोग अक्सर सड़क पर घुड़सवारी करते या बग्घी में जाते मिल जाते हैं। आखिर कौन हैं ये लोग? दरअसल ये लोग पूर्वजन्म के राजा-महाराजा, शहंशाह और नवाब रहे होंगे जिन्होंने पिछले जन्म में ईश्वर से यह प्रार्थना की होगी कि हर जन्म में उन्हें घोड़ा-गाड़ी और बग्घी नसीब हो! बस ईश्वर ने उनकी प्रार्थना सुन ली और उनके पापकर्मों के अनुरूप हर जन्म में उन्हें घोड़ा-गाड़ी और बग्घी की सुविधा प्रदान करने लगे। आपने देखा होगा- आज के युग में लड़कियाँ कभी घोड़े किराए पर देने का धन्धा नहीं करतीं। इसका सीधा सा अर्थ यह है कि अपने पूर्व जन्म में किसी रानी-महारानी ने न ही कोई पापकर्म किया और न ही ईश्वर से हर जन्म में घोड़ा-गाड़ी और बग्घी देने की प्रार्थना की! अत: ईश्वर, भूत-प्रेत या अन्य परालौकिक शक्तियों से जब भी कुछ कहें या माँगे- अच्छी तरह से सोच-समझकर शब्दों का चयन करें, नहीं तो लेने के देने पड़ सकते हैं। सन्दर्भवश वर्ष २०१२ में हमारे साथ घटित एक अभूतपूर्व घटना का यहाँ पर उल्लेख करना अप्रासंगिक न होगा जब ईश्वर से हमने एक अजीबोगरीब शिकायत की और उसने हमारी शिकायत का निस्तारण तत्काल करके हमें भारी मुसीबत में फँसा दिया!

----------


## Prasun

Namaskar aur likhiye

----------


## superidiotonline

हुआ यह कि वर्ष २०१२ के दौरान हमारी दिनचर्या कुछ ज़रूरत से ज़्यादा ही व्यस्त हो गई थी। घर से कार्यस्थल की दूरी लगभग ४५ कि०मी० होने के कारण सुबह जल्दी उठना पड़ता था और करीब ३ घंटे की यात्रा के बाद मैं कार्यालय पहुँचता था। शाम ६ बजे फिर ३ घंटे की यात्रा करने के बाद घर पहुँचते-पहुँचते रात्रि के लगभग ९ बज जाते थे। कई महीनों की नियमित दिनचर्या के कारण ज़िन्दगी बड़ी नीरस लगने लगी थी। वैसे तो शनिवार और रविवार को छुट्टी रहती थी, किन्तु छुट्टी के दिन कोई काम-धाम न होने के कारण और अधिक बोरियत महसूस होती थी। वैसे जो लोग अकेले रहते हैं वे छुट्टी के दिन कपड़े धोने का काम इत्यादि करके अपना समय व्यतीत करते हैं, किन्तु हमारे पास कपड़े धोने का काम भी नहीं होता था, क्योंकि हमारे कपड़े लाँड्री में धुलते थे। अतः शनिवार और रविवार के दिन बोरियत दूर भगाने और टाइम पास करने के लिए फ़िल्म देखने के अतिरिक्त और कोई दूसरा अच्छा विकल्प नहीं था, क्योंकि शहर में सर्कस वगैरा साल में एक ही बार आता था और पहले ही सप्ताह में छुट्टी मिलते ही हम सर्कस का काम तमाम कर दिया करते थे। उस दिन शनिवार था और हम हमेशा की तरह एक थिएटर में बैठे फ़िल्म देख रहे थे। इण्टरवल हुआ तो हमें फिर बोरियत महसूस होने लगी। हमने समूर्ण विश्व में बोरियत महसूस करने का अधिकृत प्रतीक *'बड़ा सा मुँह खोलकर जम्हाई लेते हुए'* ईश्वर से कहा- 'हे भगवान! ये कैसी बोरियत भरी लाइफ़ कर दी है तूने मेरी? न कोई एडवेंचर, न कोई थ्रिल, न कोई सस्पेंस! अपनी ज़िन्दगी में भी तमाम फ़िल्मी घटनाएँ घटित होती तो कितना अच्छा होता।' तभी फ़िल्म शुरू हो गई और हम फ़िल्म देखने में मशगूल हो गए। अब हमें क्या पता था- भगवान इतनी जल्दी हमारी सुन लेगा। हमने उस समय अपनी पिछली ज़िन्दग़ी पर ज़रा भी ध्यान दिया होता तो भगवान से कभी ऐसी उल्टी-सीधी फ़रमाइश न करते। हुआ यह कि लगभग ६-७ महीने पहले हमने एक तमिल फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'१२बी'* देखी थी जिसमें कहानी का हीरो लपककर '१२बी' नम्बर सिटी बस पकड़ लेता है। हमें बड़ा मज़ा आया और हमने भगवान को बीच में घसीटते हुए कहा- 'हे भगवान! हम भी १२बी सिटी बस पकड़ते तो कितना अच्छा लगता।' यहाँ पर हम यह बता दें कि उन दिनों १२बी सिटी बस से हमारा कोई लेना-देना नहीं था, क्योंकि १२बी भारत गणराज्य के एक दक्षिण भारतीय राज्य तमिलनाडु की राजधानी चेन्नई में 'वडपलनी' से 'पट्टिनबाक्कम' के बीच चलने वाली एक सिटी बस है। और तो और, उन दिनों हम चेन्नई में रहते भी नहीं थे जो १२बी में चढ़ने की नौबत आती! भगवान को बीच में घसीटने के परिणामस्वरूप कुछ ही महीनों में भगवान ने अपनी लीला शुरू की और हमें चेन्नईवासी बना दिया और फिर कुछ ही दिनों में भगवान ने ऐसी लीला दिखाई कि महीने में २० बार १२बी पकड़ना हमारे लिए ज़रूरी हो गया। इस छोटी सी घटना पर उस समय हमारा ध्यान बिल्कुल नहीं गया था। गया होता तो भगवान से दोबारा कुछ फ़रमाइश करने की हिमाकत कभी न करते! इधर फ़िल्म ख़त्म हुई और भगवान ने अपनी लीला एक बार फिर शुरू कर दी। फ़िल्म देखकर जैसे ही हम थिएटर से बाहर निकले, हमारा दो में से एक मोबाइल फ़ोन गायब हो गया।

----------


## Prasun

Are kamaal ho gaya

----------


## Prasun

Are aisa kya

----------


## superidiotonline

मोबाइल गायब देखकर एक पल के लिए हमारे होश उड़ गए, क्योंकि सारे महत्वपूर्ण नम्बर उसी मोबाइल में सेव थे, किन्तु अगले ही पल हम यह सोचकर बहुत खुश हुए कि भगवान ने तत्काल हमारी सुन ली और हमारी लाइफ़ में एडवेंचर, थ्रिल और सस्पेंस का फ़िल्मी खेल शुरू कर दिया! हमने तत्काल दूसरे मोबाइल से गायब हुए मोबाइल पर कॉल किया। हमें बड़ी उम्मीद थी कि हमारा मोबाइल फ़ोन ज़रूर किसी खूबसूरत चोरनी के हाथ लगा होगा, क्योंकि फ़िल्मी लिहाज से यही सीन बनता था! दूसरी ओर मोबाइल की घण्टी बजी और हमें उस समय बड़ी निराशा हुई जब किसी नारी के स्थान पर नर की गुर्राती हुई आवाज़ सुनाई दी। हम तत्काल समझ गए कि हमारा फ़ोन किसी काले चोर के हाथ लग गया है! हमने काले चोर को जैसे ही बताया कि हमारा मोबाइल गायब हो गया है तो काले चोर ने हमें गालियों के साथ खरी-खोटी सुनाते हुए क्रोधपूर्वक तमिल भाषा में कहा- 'तुम्हें शर्म नहीं आती इतना घटिया दो कौड़ी का पुराना मोबाइल लेकर चलते? आज सौ रुपए की कीमत भी नहीं है। अरे, मार्केट में सिर्फ़ दो हज़ार में इतना बढ़िया-बढ़िया मल्टीमीडिया मोबाइल मिल रहा है। जाओ, बाज़ार से एक अच्छा मोबाइल फ़ोन ख़रीद लो।' गालियों के साथ अपनी बेशकीमती(?) सलाह देकर काले चोर ने मोबाइल स्विच-ऑफ़ कर दिया। हम समझ गए कि पकड़े जाने के डर से अब काला चोर मोबाइल को स्विच-ऑन करने वाला नहीं है। शायद उसने अपने दिल की भड़ास निकालने के लिए ही थोड़ी देर के लिए मोबाइल स्विच-ऑफ़ नहीं किया था! हमने अपना सिर पकड़ते हुए भगवान से कहा- 'हे भगवान! एडवेंचर, थ्रिल और सस्पेंस की शुरूआत तो तूने अच्छी की, मगर नारी की जगह नर को लाकर सारा सीन गोड़ दिया।' फिर हमने भगवान को तसल्ली देते हुए कहा- 'चिन्ता करने की कोई बात नहीं, भगवान। धीरे-धीरे कायदे का फ़िल्मी सीन बनाना सीख जाओगे। अब अगला सीन सोच-समझकर ज़रा कायदे का बनाना.. और नर की जगह नारी को लाना।'

----------


## superidiotonline

अब हमें क्या पता था कि भगवान हमारी बात को इतनी गम्भीरतापूर्वक अपने दिल पर लेकर आनन-फानन में दूसरा रोमांचक सीन लिखने बैठ जाएँगे। ऐसा कहीं होता है क्या? लेकिन भगवान ने बड़ी कड़ी मेहनत की और उसी दिन रात के १२ बजे के आसपास ऐसा भयावह सीन लिखकर हमारी सेवा में पेश कर दिया कि हमारे रोंगटे खड़े हो गए। पाठकगण समझे होंगे कि रात १२ बजे किसी नारी का भूत अचानक प्रकट हो गया होगा, किन्तु ऐसा बिल्कुल भी नहीं हुआ था! और जो हुआ था वह बहुत ही खतरनाक और दिल दहलाने वाला था। हुआ यह कि रात के बारह बजे के आसपास का समय था और मैं कम्प्यूटर ऑफ़ करके सोने के लिए जाने ही वाला था कि अचानक मोबाइल ने 'टुन्न' की आवाज़ के साथ मैसेज आने की सूचना दी। मैंने आश्चर्यचकित होकर मोबाइल को घूर कर देखा, क्योंकि इतनी रात गए प्रोमोशन मैसेज आने की कोई सम्भावना नहीं होती। हमें अच्छी तरह से पता था कि हमारे रिश्ते-नातेदार, दोस्त-यार और जान-पहचान वाले इतनी रात गए मैसेज की जगह सीधे फ़ोन करना ही पसन्द करते हैं। मैंने उत्सुकतापूर्वक मोबाइल उठाकर देखा- किसी अज्ञात नम्बर से मैसेज आया हुआ था.. और फिर मैसेज पढ़ते ही हमारे होश उड़ गए और भय के कारण हम थर-थर काँपने लगे। मैसेज में लिखा था- *'तुम धोखेबाज़ हो.. चीटर हो। तुमने मुझे धोखा दिया। तुम मुझे छोड़कर चले गए.. फ़ोन पर बात तक नहीं करना चाहते मुझसे। मैं सुसाइड करने जा रही हूँ.. अभी.. इसी वक्त! यह मेरा अन्तिम मैसेज है।'*

----------


## superidiotonline

मैसेज पढ़कर हमारे होश फ़ाख्ता हो गए और ए०सी० कमरे में भी हमारा पसीना छूटने लगा। (सच्चाई यह है कि कमरे में ए०सी० बिल्कुल नहीं चल रहा था। ए०सी० की जगह एक पुराना टुटहा पंखा बॉल-बियरिंग खराब होने की वजह से घर्रर-घर्रर करके चल रहा था जो बड़ी मुश्किल से हवा फेंक पा रहा था। यह सब लेखन का गुर है। पंखे की जगह ए०सी० लिखने पर पाठकों के मन में लेखक के प्रति अथाह प्रेम और भय-भक्ति की भावना प्रकट होती है और लेखक का भाव बढ़ जाता है। अतः अमूमन कुशल लेखक दोस्त की पुरानी टुटही साइकिल के कैरियर पर लदकर कहीं जाने पर सत्य वृत्तान्त में कार में जाकर उतरने की बात लिखकर अपना भाव बढ़ा लेते हैं।) हमने दिमाग़ पर बहुत ज़ोर लगाकर सोचा, लेकिन हमें बिल्कुल याद नहीं आया कि हमने इस जन्म में किसी को धोखा दिया हो! अतः हम तत्काल समझ गए कि किसी और को जाने वाला 'सुसाइड मैसेज' गलती से हमारे मोबाइल पर लैंड कर गया है.. और यह बहुत ही खतरनाक बात थी। लड़की के सुसाइड करने के बाद पुलिस लड़की के मोबाइल की कॉल डिटेल खंगालती और फिर 'सुसाइड मैसेज' गलती से हमारे नम्बर पर लैंड करने के कारण पुलिस सुसाइड का ठीकरा हमारे सिर पर बेवजह फोड़ने की कोशिश करती.. और फिर सभी जानते हैं- पुलिस को समझाना कितना मुश्किल होता है, क्योंकि पुलिस कोई सी०बी०आई० थोड़े ही है जो समझाते ही तड़ से समझ जाए और हमें क्लीन-चिट दे दे। पुलिस को समझाने के तमाम नियम और कायदे होते हैं, जैसे- किसी वकील, नेता या पत्रकार के माध्यम से समझाना इत्यादि। इन सभी माध्यमों का प्रयोग करने पर 'समझावन-शुल्क' के रूप में काफी बड़ी धनराशि खर्च होने की सम्भावना रहती है। 'सुसाइड मैसेज' पढ़ते ही हमारी १४४ (३६x४) बुद्धियाँ एक साथ एक्टिवेट होने के कारण ये सारी बातें हमारे दिमाग़ में एक पल में ही घूम गईं थीं और हम यह बात अच्छी तरह से समझ गए थे कि हम बहुत बड़ी सम्भावित मुसीबत में बुरी तरह फँस चुके हैं। हमने आनन-फानन में लड़की का नम्बर इंटरनेट में ट्रैक करके देखा तो हमारा सिर चकराने लगा। लड़की का नम्बर अपने राज्य का न होकर काफी दूर स्थित एक राज्य का था। लो जी, अपने राज्य की पुलिस को समझाना ही टेढ़ी खीर होता है। अब बाहरी राज्य की पुलिस को कौन समझाए? बेवजह की मुसीबत को गले लगने से रोकने के लिए यह ज़रूरी था कि मुसीबत को गले लगने ही न दिया जाए.. और इसके लिए यह ज़रूरी था कि लड़की किसी हालत में सुसाइड न करने पाए।

----------


## superidiotonline

*DISCLAIMER :

'DIN-DAHADE'* is a work of fiction. Any names, characters, businesses, places, events and incidents are either the products of the author*’s imagination or used in a fictitious manner. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental.

No part of *'DIN-DAHADE'* may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic or mechanical, including photocopying, recording or by any information storage and retrieval system, without written permission from the author*.
----------------------------------
*©superidiotonline

----------


## superidiotonline

हमने तुरन्त लड़की का नम्बर डायल किया। काफी देर तक घंटी बजती रही और हमारा दिल डर के कारण धक-धक करता रहा। थोड़ी देर बाद घंटी की आवाज़ आनी बन्द हो गई। दूसरी ओर से किसी ने फ़ोन नहीं उठाया था। हमारी हालत ऐसी हो गई थी जैसे हार्ट-फ़ेल हो गया हो। 'लगता है- लड़की ने सुसाइड कर लिया!'-- सोचते हुए हमने मोबाइल फ़ोन को घूर कर देखा। हे भगवान! अब क्या होगा? 'करेला ऊपर से नीम चढ़ा' वाली कहावत चरितार्थ हो गई थी, क्योंकि अब हमारी मिस कॉल भी लड़की की मोबाइल में रिकार्ड हो चुकी थी! अत्यन्त निराशा के साथ हमने एक बार फिर लड़की का नम्बर डायल किया। इस बार तुरन्त फ़ोन उठा लिया गया और दूसरी ओर से लड़की ने 'हैलो' इस प्रकार कहा जैसे वह कॉल करने वाले को पहचानने की कोशिश कर रही हो। हमने बिना भूमिका बाँधे रोने-धोने का ड्रामा करते हुए कहा- 'सुसाइड मत करना.. सुसाइड मत करना.. नहीं तो मेरा खाना-पीना हराम हो जाएगा। मुझे सुसाइड से बड़ा डर लगता है। तुम्हारी डेड बॉडी मेरी आँखों के सामने सालों तक घूमती रहेगी। एक हफ्ते तो पानी नहीं पियूँगा और खाना तो कई महीने तक नहीं खाऊँगा।' हमें रो-धोकर अपने अभिनय करने के महान कौशल पर घोर आश्चर्य हुआ, क्योंकि न ही हमें अभिनय करना आता था और न ही यह हमारी आदतों में शुमार था। दूसरी ओर लड़की को शायद एहसास हो गया था कि उसका मैसेज गलत नम्बर पर चला गया है। 'लगता है- गलत नम्बर पर मैसेज चला गया।' बड़बड़ाते हुए लड़की ने तड़ाक से फ़ोन काट दिया। हमारे होश उड़ गए। 'कम्बख़्त लड़की.. लगता है- सुसाइड करने की तैयारी में लगी है।'-- सोचते हुए हमने फिर फ़ोन लगाया। दूसरी ओर घंटी लगातार बजती रही, किन्तु लड़की ने उठाया नहीं। तीन बार लगातार फ़ोन करने के बाद लड़की ने चौथी बार फ़ोन उठाकर क्रोधित स्वर में कहा- 'देखिए, आपको मेरा मैसेज गलती से चला गया है। आप मुझे डिस्टर्ब न करिए। मैं सुसाइड करने की तैयारी में लगी हूँ।' हमने अनजान बनते हुए पूछा- 'सुसाइड करने के लिए भला कैसी तैयारी होती है?' लड़की ने क्रोधपूर्वक कहा- 'अजी वाह.. क्यों नहीं होती तैयारी? रस्सी से फंदा बनाना पड़ता है और फिर उसे टाँगना पड़ता है।' हमने घबड़ाकर कहा- 'देखो, फाँसी लगाकर कभी सुसाइड न करना। सुना है- बड़ी तकलीफ होती है। दर्द के कारण आँखें बाहर निकल आती हैं। जीभ बाहर लटक जाती है। गर्दन खिंचकर लम्बी हो जाती है।' लड़की ने घबड़ाकर प्रश्नवाचक स्वर में पूछा- 'फिर?' लोहा गर्म जानकर हमने फिर चोट किया- 'फिर क्या? अकाल मौत मरोगी तो भूत बनकऱ भटकोगी। सुना है- मुक्ति न मिलने के कारण भूतों को बहुत कष्ट सहना पड़ता है! इसलिए सुसाइड कभी न करना।'  हमें बड़ी उम्मीद थी कि भूत बनने के डर से लड़की सुसाइड करने का विचार छोड़ देगी, किन्तु लड़की डरने की जगह ज़ोर-ज़ोर से हँसने लगी। हमें बड़ा ताज्जुब हुआ। लड़की ने हँसते हुए कहा- 'अरे वाह.. आज पता चला- अकाल मौत मरने से इन्सान भूत बन जाता है। यह तो बड़ी अच्छी बात है। मैं मरकर भूत बनूँगी और सबसे बदला लूँगी!' लड़की की बात सुनकर हमने अपना सिर धुन लिया। हमारा दाँव उल्टा जो पड़ चुका था। हमने अगले ही पल अगला पाँसा फेंकते हुए कहा- 'अरे-अरे.. तुम गलत समझ रही हो। अकाल मौत मरने वाला हर इन्सान भूत नहीं बनता। ऐसा होता तो धरती पर भूतों का बहुत बड़ा जमावड़ा हो जाता और इन्सान भूतों के कारण परेशान हो जाता। धरती पर इन्सानों के रहने की जगह तक न बचती, क्योंकि हर जगह भूत अपनी भूतिया-पॉवर से कब्ज़ा कर लेते।' हमारी बात में दम था। लड़की झाँसे में आकर सोचने पर मज़बूर हो गई। थोड़ी देर बाद लड़की ने पूछा- 'और ये बात कैसे पता चलेगी- अकाल मौत मरने के बाद कौन भूत बनेगा, कौन नहीं बनेगा?' हमने अगला पाँसा फेंका- 'यह बात जन्मकुण्डली से सही-सही पता चल जाती है। लेकिन इसके लिए बड़ा पहुँचा हुआ ज्योतिषी होना चाहिए।' लड़की ने उत्सुकतापूर्वक पूछा- 'आपकी नज़रों में वहाँ कोई बड़ा पहुँचा हुआ ज्योतिषी है क्या?' हमने कहा- 'है क्यों नहीं? हम खुद हैं!' लड़की ने खुश होकर कहा- 'मैं अपनी बर्थ-डिटेल देती हूँ। ज़रा देखकर बताइए- मैं भूत बनूँगी या नहीं?' हम खुश हो गए। लड़की हमारी बातों के जाल में बुरी तरह उलझ चुकी थी और कम से कम आज की रात तो सुसाइड करने वाली नहीं थी! हमने चैन की साँस ली। आनन-फानन में लड़की ने हमारे पास बर्थ-डिटेल का मैसेज भेजकर यह बात तत्काल बताने का अनुरोध किया कि वह भूत बनेगी या नहीं। हमने तत्काल सफाई का झूठ फेंकते हुए कहा कि 'यह ज्योतिष की एक अति गुप्त और दुर्लभ विद्या है जिसकी सटीक गणना करने में कम से कम एक हफ्ते का समय लगता है। वैसे तो हम भूत बनने के शौकीन लोगों से इसकी फीस ५००१/- रुपया लेते हैं, लेकिन तुम्हारे लिए यह काम मैं बित्कुल फ्री में करूँगा।' लड़की ने सहर्ष हमारा झूठा तर्क सधन्यवाद स्वीकार कर लिया। हमारी प्रसन्नता की कोई सीमा न रही। सिर पर मंडरा रहा भयानक ख़तरा हमारी १४४ (३६x४) बुद्धियाँ एक साथ एक्टिवेट होने के कारण एक हफ्ते के लिए टल जो गया था!

----------


## sanjaychatu

> *DISCLAIMER :
> 
> 'DIN-DAHADE'* is a work of fiction. Any names, characters, businesses, places, events and incidents are either the products of the author*’s imagination or used in a fictitious manner. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental.
> 
> No part of *'DIN-DAHADE'* may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic or mechanical, including photocopying, recording or by any information storage and retrieval system, without written permission from the author*.
> ----------------------------------
> *©superidiotonline


ऐसा क्याआआ ,,,,, ????? 
अरे भाई , हम तो इसे सच्ची घटना मान कर पढ़ रहे थे ! 
और तो और , कुछ इंग्लिश मंचो पर हमने इसका अनुवाद भी चिपका दिया है ! 
फ्रिक्शन वर्क बता करके आप ने तो मूड का सारा कचरा कर दिया !

----------


## sanjaychatu

फिर भी मनोरंजक रचना के लिए बुझे मन से रेपो दे रहा हु , कृपया अपने नकली कमंडल में धारण करे .

----------


## sanjaychatu

रेपो देने वाला स्टार बाबा ने अपनी बाबी शक्ति से गायब कर दिया है .

----------


## superidiotonline

> रेपो देने वाला स्टार बाबा ने अपनी बाबी शक्ति से गायब कर दिया है .


हा-हा.. बाबी शक्ति से हम खुद ही गायब हो गए थे पिछले साल।

----------


## superidiotonline

> ऐसा क्याआआ ,,,,, ????? 
> अरे भाई , हम तो इसे सच्ची घटना मान कर पढ़ रहे थे ! 
> और तो और , कुछ इंग्लिश मंचो पर हमने इसका अनुवाद भी चिपका दिया है ! 
> फ्रिक्शन वर्क बता करके आप ने तो मूड का सारा कचरा कर दिया !


कॉपीराइट का उल्लंघन करके कितने मंचों पर चिपकाया? वैसे प्रेम जी से आपकी साँठ-गाँठ होने के कारण आप कॉपीराइट के दायरे में नहीं आते।

----------


## superidiotonline

हमारे पास एक हफ्ते का समय था और हमने इसका पूरा फ़ायदा उठाते हुए लड़की का ब्रेन वाश करके उसकी दिमाग़ में कुलबुला रहे सुसाइड के कीड़े का अन्तिम संस्कार कर दिया। इस अन्तिम संस्कार की प्रक्रिया में हमारा एक हज़ार रुपया खर्च हो गया। फिर भी हमें बड़ी उम्मीद थी कि अन्तिम संस्कार में खर्च हुई धनराशि के बदले हमें एक बेहतरीन ऑफ़ बीट लव-स्टोरी दुहने पर मिलेगी जिसकी मार्केट वैल्यू एक करोड़ के आसपास होगी, किन्तु उस वक्त हमें बड़ी निराशा हुई जब लड़की की ऑफ़ बीट लव स्टोरी एक लाख की भी नहीं निकली! कैसे निकलती? लड़की का शुरूआती आरोप उसी के शब्दों में यह था कि उसे 'यूज़' करने के बाद अन्त में धोखा दे दिया गया, किन्तु बाद में जब लड़की ने पूरी कहानी कुबूली तो पता चला कि सच्चाई कुछ और थी। लड़की किसी पारिवारिक समस्या के कारण चाहती थी कि जल्दी से जल्दी किसी से शादी करके घर छोड़कर चली जाए। 'चट मँगनी पट ब्याह' के चक्कर में लड़की ने 'निकटस्थ उपलब्ध' अपनी उम्र से काफी छोटे एक लड़के से फटाफट प्यार किया और फिर झटाझट उससे एक मन्दिर में गुपचुप ढंग से शादी कर ली। यह गुपचुप शादी एक साल भी नहीं चली, क्योंकि जैसे ही लड़के के माँ-बाप को गुपचुप शादी की बात पता चली, वे अपने 'बच्चे' को उठाकर अपने राज्य ले गए और फिर उन्होंने अपने 'बच्चे' का इस कदर ब्रेन वॉश कर दिया कि 'बच्चे' ने लड़की से फ़ोन पर बातचीत करना तक बन्द कर दिया। लड़के का राज्य लड़की के राज्य से काफी दूर था। अतः थक-हारकर लड़की ने लड़के पर मुकदमा ठोंक दिया। लड़की ने समझा कि मुकदमेबाजी से डरकर लड़का भागता चला आएगा और सुलह कर लेगा, किन्तु ऐसा बिल्कुल न हुआ और मुकदमे की कार्यवाही लम्बी खिंचने लगी। आशा के अनुरूप काम बनता न देखकर लड़की ने निराश होकर सुसाइड करने की ठान ली, क्योंकि उसके शब्दों में जीवित रहने का कोई लक्ष्य नहीं था। हमने लड़की के दिमाग़ में चल रहे सुसाइड के कीड़े का अन्तिम संस्कार करने के लिए लड़की को जीवित रहने के तमाम लक्ष्य समझा दिए। लड़की हमारी बात मान गई और उसने सुसाइड करने का विचार त्याग दिया। हम समझे कि हमारा काम खत्म हुआ और हम हमेशा के लिए सुरक्षित हो गए,  किन्तु उस वक्त हम धड़ाम् से गिर पड़े जब लड़की के दिल में बदले की आग़ भभकने लगी और उसने हमसे कहा- 'धोखेबाज़ लड़के को किसी तरह टपकाना है!' हमने भड़ककर कहा- 'हमें सुपारी किलर समझ रखा है क्या?' लड़की ने हमें शान्त करते हुए 'टपकाने का अच्छा उपाय' बताने के लिए कहा। हमने और अधिक भड़ककर एक बहुप्रचलित फ़िल्मी डॉयलाग में संशोधन करते हुए कहा- 'कानून के हाथ ही नहीं, पैर भी लम्बे होते हैं। टपकाने का उपाय चाहे जितना अच्छा हो, कानून अपनी लम्बी टाँगों से कूदकर तुम्हारे सामने पहुँच जाएगा और फिर अपने लम्बे हाथों से तुम्हारी गर्दन दबोच लेगा।' लड़की घबड़ाकर चुप हो गई और फिर दो दिनों की चुप्पी के बाद लड़की ने हमसे ऐसी बात कही कि हमारे होश उड़ गए!

----------


## superidiotonline

लड़की ने कहा- 'तुम्हारी नज़रों में कोई पहुँचा हुआ तांत्रिक हो तो बताओ जो टपकाने की विद्या में माहिर हो। इस तरह गुपचुप ढंग से काम तमाम हो जाता है और फँसने का डर भी नहीं रहता!' हमने लड़की को समझाते हुए कहा- 'आजकल तंत्र-मंत्र के नाम पर लूटने वाले तांत्रिक ज़्यादा हैं। तंत्र-मंत्र से कोई फायदा-वायदा नहीं होने वाला। खाली-खूली पैसा बर्बाद होगा। असली पहुँचे हुए तांत्रिक तो हिमालय पर्वत में रहते हैं।' लड़की ने ज़िद करते हुए कहा- 'पता करो- हिमालय पर्वत वाला कोई असली तांत्रिक मिल जाए तो काम बन जाए!' हमने अपना पिण्ड छुड़ाने की गरज से कहा- 'ठीक है- पता करूँगा।' उसके बाद लड़की ने रोज़ फ़ोन करके हमारी नाक में दम करना शुरू किया तो हमने सफ़ेद झूठ बोलते हुए कहा- 'बड़ी मुश्किल से हिमालय पर्वत वाले एक तांत्रिक का पता चला है। बहुत पहुँचे हुए हैं। मंत्र फूँकते ही आदमी खून की उल्टी करने लगता है.. मगर उनसे मिलने में एक पेंच है!' लड़की ने कौतुहल से पूछा- 'क्या पेंच है?' हमने झूठ का पुलिंदा बाँधकर लड़की पर फेंकते हुए कहा- 'हिमालय पर्वत वाले पहुँचे हुए तांत्रिक एक ऐसी चोटी पर रहते हैं जिसकी सीधी चढ़ाई है। वहाँ तक पहुँचना आम आदमी के बस की बात नहीं है, क्योंकि सीधी चढ़ाई वाली बर्फ़ीली पहाड़ी पर रस्सी से चढ़ना पड़ता है। इसके लिए पर्वतारोहण की ट्रेनिंग होना बहुत ज़रूरी है।' लड़की ने संशय से पूछा- 'फिर? झूठ तो नहीं बोल रहे?' हमने तसल्ली देते हुए कहा- 'अरे नहीं.. मैंने तो पहाड़ी पर चढ़ने की ट्रेनिंग लेने के लिए कोचिंग सेन्टर में फ़ीस भी जमा कर दिया है। कल से ट्रेनिंग शुरू होगी। तुम बिल्कुल चिन्ता मत करो। एवरेस्ट पर सबसे पहले चढ़ने वाले हिलेरी के पुत्र के पुत्र हैरी ट्रेनिंग दे रहे हैं। एक साल का कोर्स तीन महीने में कराने का वादा किया है!' झूठ का पुलिंदा सटीक निशाने पर लगा था। हमारी गपाष्टक को सच समझकर लड़की खुश हो गई।

----------


## superidiotonline

बहरहाल हमारे पास अब तीन महीने का समय था और इन तीन महीनों में लड़की का ब्रेनवाश करके बदला लेने का फितूर बाहर निकालना था। कल्पनालोक में हमारी पर्वतारोहण की ट्रेनिंग शुरू हुई। लड़की हमारी पर्वतारोहण की ट्रेनिंग के बारे में जानने में बहुत अधिक उत्सुक थी, क्योंकि एवरेस्ट पर सबसे पहले चढ़ने वाले हिलेरी के पुत्र के पुत्र हैरी ट्रेनिंग जो दे रहे थे! इसीलिए जब-तब लड़की का फ़ोन आ जाता था और हमें अपनी पर्वतारोहण ट्रेनिंग में की गई प्रगति के बारे में रिपोर्टिंग करनी पड़ती थी। हम रोज़ अपनी काल्पनिक रिपोर्टिंग सुना कर इतिश्री कर देते थे। हमारी पहले दिन की काल्पनिक रिपोर्टिंग सुनकर लड़की बड़ी निराश हो गई थी, क्योंकि पहले दिन हम सिर्फ़ चार इंच चढ़ना ही सीख पाए थे और चार इंच चढ़ने में हमारा घुटना भी छिल गया था! बाद में हमने लड़की को सान्त्वना देते हुए गप छोड़ते हुए समझाया कि पहले दिन की ट्रेनिंग चार इंच बहुत होती है, क्योंकि दूसरे लोग तो पहले दिन बामुश्किल एक इंच ही चढ़ पाते हैं। हमारी चार गुना अधिक सीखने की 'विशेष क्षमता' पर लड़की बहुत खुश हुई।

----------


## superidiotonline

पर्वतारोहण ट्रेनिंग की दैनिक काल्पनिक रिपोर्टिंग के साथ-साथ हमने लड़की का ब्रेनवाश करना शुरू कर दिया। दो महीनों में हमारी मेहनत रंग लाई और लड़की के दिमाग़ से बदला लेने का फितूर लगभग गायब हो गया। कुल मिलाकर लड़की की स्टोरी में कोई दम ही नहीं था! इस बीच हमें पता चला कि लड़की के बाप की भी एक लव-स्टोरी थी जो लड़की की लव-स्टोरी से भी ज़्यादा मज़ेदार, दमदार और बिकाऊ थी! अतः तत्काल हमने उस मज़ेदार, दमदार और बिकाऊ लव-स्टोरी को अपने दिमाग़ के रिज़र्व कहानियों के गोदाम में भर्ती कर लिया जिसे हम जब-तब समय मिलते ही दिमाग़ के रिज़र्व गोदाम से बाहर निकालकर थोड़ा-थोड़ा काग़ज़ पर उतारते रहेंगे। बहरहाल पाठकों को यह जानकर बड़ी निराशा होगी कि समयाभाव और चोरी होने के डर से हम वो दमदार लव-स्टोरी यहाँ पर बिल्कुल सुनाने वाले नहीं हैं!

फ़िलहाल लड़की के दिमाग़ से बदला लेने का फितूर लगभग गायब होने के बाद हम बड़े खुश हुए। रोज़ाना पर्वतारोहण ट्रेनिंग की काल्पनिक रिपोर्टिंग करने की झंझट से छुटकारा जो मिल गया था! हमने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक लड़की से कहा- 'फिर मैं पर्वतारोहण ट्रेनिंग पर जाना बन्द कर देता हूँ। बड़ी मुश्किल ट्रेनिंग है। फिर भी दो महीने में दो किलोमीटर चढ़ना सीख गया हूँ। तीन किलोमीटर की चढ़ाई पूरी करने पर ट्रेनिंग ख़त्म होती है। अब क्या करूँगा ट्रेनिंग पूरी करके? अब तो न ही लड़के को टपकाना है और न ही हिमालय पर्वत वाले पहुँचे हुए तांत्रिक से इतना जोखिम लेकर मिलने जाना है।'

लड़की ने भड़ककर कहा- 'पागल हो क्या? लड़के को टपकाना नहीं है तो क्या हुआ? दूसरे छोटे-मोटे दुश्मन भी तो हैं मेरे। हम हिमालय पर्वत वाले पहुँचे हुए तांत्रिक से मिलकर सभी को एक-एक करके टपका देंगे!'

आसमान से गिरे, खजूर में अटके! लड़की की बात सुनकर हम अपना सिर धुनते हुए लड़की से छुटकारा पाने की कोई कारगर तरकीब ढूँढ़ने लगे। वैसे तो कड़ाई से कठोर शब्द बोलकर लड़की से छुटकारा पाना बड़ा आसान काम था, किन्तु हम चाहते थे- लड़की भड़ककर खुद-ब-खुद भाग जाए। कई घण्टे तक अक्ल के घोड़े-गधे और खच्चर दौड़ाने के बाद आधी रात को आखिरकार हमें एक नायाब तरकीब मिल ही गई! तरकीब का प्रयोग करते ही लड़की ऐसे गायब हो जाती जैसे गधे के सिर से सींग।

दूसरे दिन हमें लड़की के फ़ोन कॉल का बेसब्री से इन्तेज़ार था, क्योंकि हमें अपनी नायाब तरकीब का इस्तेमाल जो करना था। लड़की का जैसे ही फ़ोन आया, हमने अमरीश पुरी के लहजे में अट्टहास लगाते हुए कहा- 'और सुनाओ, बुलबुल.. क्या हाल है?' हमें पूरी उम्मीद थी- लड़की अपने लिए 'बुलबुल' शब्द सुनते ही बुरी तरह भड़क जाएगी। और फिर वही हुआ जैसा कि हमें उम्मीद थी। लड़की भड़ककर हमें अमरीश पुरी की उपाधि देते हुए अनाप-शनाप बकने लगी। हमने आग़ में और घी डालते हुए कहा- 'इतना न भड़क, बुलबुल.. जानेतमन्ना जानेमन जानेजिगर जानेफ़िगर.. हमने कब कहा- हम शरीफ़ हैं? विलेनगीरी में तो हम अमरीश पुरी के भी बाप हैं.. और इश्कगीरी में तो इमरान हाशमी की असली छाप हैं! बस तुम्हें हमें पहचानने में भूल हो गई।'

फिर क्या था! लड़की ने भड़ककर फ़ोन काट दिया और हमने चैन की साँस लिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

पाठकों को यह जानकर बड़ी खुशी होगी कि इस सूत्र को शीघ्र ही अपडेट किया जाएगा।

----------

